# Programmänderungen via Panel



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2005)

Hi,

ein Kunde hat eine Standartanwendung, in dieser möchte er eine Steuerung einsetzen, bei der man mittels des Panels eine Schrittkette ändern kann. Es sollen z.B. Schritte in einer anderen Reihenfolge ausgeführt werden. Dies wäre ja sicherlich kein Problem, ich könnte die verschiedenen Aktionen und Transitionen indirekt programmieren, aber wie stell ich es an, das die Jungs auch logische verknüpfungen in die SK einfügen können? Steuerungstyp wurde bis jetzt noch nix vorgeschrieben, muss also nicht unbedingt Siemens sein. Hatte da schon an Epis gedacht!?


----------



## Unreal (19 Juni 2005)

Wenn du deine Aufgabe näher beschreiben könntest,
das wäre sehr hilfreich

evtl. S7-200 er Reihe und TD200 

MfG Unreal


----------



## TimoS (20 Juni 2005)

Glaube doch das das Problem recht gründlich beschrieben wurde  

Es soll also so aussehen, das der Bediener am Panel Quasi einen kpl. Baustein editieren kann. So wie wir das aus z.B Step7 o.ä. gewohnt sind.

Es soll ihm also möglich sein logische Verknüpfungen und Zuweisungen über das Panel einzugeben. Sollte also eine Art Interpreter auf dem Panel implementiert werden und nachher ein Steuerungsdownload möglich sein.

Hoffe das war präzise genug :!:  :?: 

Habe mir bis jetzt die Steuerungen von Epis vorgeknöpft - sieht ganz vielversprechend aus. Bin aber für jeden anderen Vorschlag dankbar!


----------

